# Rescuers Needed!



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

*Hi everyone,

The American Maltese Association Rescue has been inundated with pleas to provide rescue services and need some help. I live too far away to lend a hand but perhaps there are members here who would like to assist. The following was written by the Rescue Coordinator for the Midwest area, Sharon Bourbeau. If you can help in any way please contact her at [email protected].*

*Cathy A.*



I am wanting to put out an appeal to anyone who lives in the Oklahoma, Texas and Arkansas areas. As many of you know, I am the midwest region rescue coordinator for AMA, and we have had SO many calls lately. There are puppymills and shelters in Missouri and Arkansas wanting to get rid of their old breeding dogs (both males and females) and in Texas, it seems like our beloved breed keeps ending up in shelters! This past week, there was a little girl turned into a Plano, TX animal shelter because she "nipped" the family's child. My thinking is, if the dog is sweet (as the shelter says she is), then maybe the child did something to provoke the dog! In Carrollton, TX, two Maltese boys were found wandering the streets. They were taken to a shelter and the owner came to claim them, decided that she really didn't "want" them, so she turned around and left them! These boys were 1 1/2 years old -- brothers. Thank God someone found out about them and went and pulled them before I could find someone to do it. At least they were not euthanized. We are still unsure of the fate of the little girl in Plano. And finally, I got a call from a woman in Houston. Her Maltese girl is 2 1/2 years old and she weighs 3 1/2 pounds. She is no longer wanted because the lady's vet told her that because her patellas were bad, she should not be bred. Well, that, and she's tiny! Anyway, she is turning her in, and I have a wonderful new Dallas area volunteer who will be driving to Houston next weekend to pick her up. Diane Garner will be fostering her.

All this to say, that if you can do ANYTHING and you live in my area -- anything meaning transport, foster, or even adopt -- please let me know. The little girl in Plano may have slipped through the cracks because I found out about her when her time was almost up -- the same day -- and I could not get to her (about 4 hours from me) due to work. As for the Carrollton boys, the shelter KNEW that I had people to pick them up for me if no one else adopted them. I was going to ensure that they were not euthanized.
Please help where you can. OK, off my soapbox now. On a brighter note, our little rescue, Lindsey, will be going to her new home, hopefully next week. Our own Denise is going to do the home visit on Monday, and pending her approval, she will be living in Dallas once again. This is where she came from, anyway.

SharonB2
www.shalimarmaltese.com



No Post from this list is to be forwarded to any non-member or any other list without the author's permission. If caught forwarding posts the member may be removed from Magic without notice. If sending pictures to the list please add the word "pic" in the subject line.
Visit website at http://maltesemagic.homestead.com Contact list owner at: [email protected] Yahoo! Groups Links

<*> To visit your group on the web, go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MalteseMagic/

<*> Your email settings:
Individual Email | Traditional

<*> To change settings online go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MalteseMagic/join
(Yahoo! ID required)

<*> To change settings via email:
mailto:[email protected] 
mailto:[email protected]

<*> To unsubscribe from this group, send an email to:
[email protected]

<*> Your use of Yahoo! Groups is subject to:
http://docs.yahoo.com/info/terms/


--
No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG Free Edition.
Version: 7.5.446 / Virus Database: 268.18.26/748 - Release Date: 05/04/2007 3:33 PM


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm on the east coast. We do have a lot of members from your area though...maybe some of them will see this! Please keep up the good work.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm in that area. I need another like I need a hole in the head. She is the same size as Cosy though.

Woe is me.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I live about 50 miles from Houston, TX. If I can help, let me know. I'm not really in a position to take on another permanently but I could probably foster or transport.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I live about 50 miles from Houston, TX. If I can help, let me know. I'm not really in a position to take on another permanently but I could probably foster or transport.[/B]



Thanks for thinking about helping! Please contact Sharon at [email protected] to talk about possible ways you can help.

Let us know how how it goes.

Cathy A


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Where is the little girl held in Houston ? If she is in a shelter I could pick her up and foster her until the volonteer from Dallas drives down here to get her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I sent her an email. I might be able to help some depending on timing and the situation. I don't think I can adopt, nor would we probably ever be approved, but I might be able to foster or transport.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

i am in AR and a member of an all breed rescue. Of course, I love fostering maltese the most. Let me know if I can help. I know of a person who goes to the TX shelters and will transport anything we need and get it back to AR.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> i am in AR and a member of an all breed rescue. Of course, I love fostering maltese the most. Let me know if I can help. I know of a person who goes to the TX shelters and will transport anything we need and get it back to AR.[/B]



I'm sure Sharon would love to hear from you. She can be reached at [email protected]. She is coordinating the rescue effort. 

Thanks!

Cathy A


----------

